# Ordered A 31 Fqbhs



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We also arrived at Carlisle for the truck show and then home safely from the Niagara rally. On the way to Carlisle we stopped at Schaeffers Rv and ordered the new fifth wheel. It will be built on the 18 th and who knnows, maybe I will have it by Labor Day.

The DW wanted the Jasmine interior and the free standing dinette.

Thor said they were betting at the rally which trailer we would take home but we did not like the one that was at the rally. Did anyone bet that we would order one before we got home?









Now the wait









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

Congrats on the new 5er! You're gonna love that unit!

Hope the wait's not too long for ya.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Alright





















I know you will never look back.

We are talking to the dealer on the other trailer









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

is it ok to be insanely jealous?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Way to go John. Good for me I can't haul a fiver or my DW may want to move up.

Jared


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Way to go John








Ah the wait..... It will be worth it!

Wish I would have ordered the free standing dinette. DW wanted the booth. Darn


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We also arrived at Carlisle for the truck show and then home safely from the Niagara rally. On the way to Carlisle we stopped at Schaeffers Rv and ordered the new fifth wheel. It will be built on the 18 th and who knnows, maybe I will have it by Labor Day.
> 
> The DW wanted the Jasmine interior and the free standing dinette.
> 
> ...


Didn't waste any time there, John! Good for you, though. I have my eye on the 2007 Sydney travel trailer that was at the rally, but right now, we really don't have a good reason to upgrade -- but it would be nice!!! Be patient with the wait; it will be yours before you know it!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new fiver John. Now the tough waiting game begins. I can't wait to take a tour of it at our 2007 Western Region rally next summer.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting News









If you get it by Labor Day then we can see it at the Pig Roast in Otter Lake. Tell Patty great choice with the interior we have the Jasmine & love it









Many many happy memories to be made, Congrats!

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the upcoming new Outback!! Going to trade in the 28RSDS or try to sell it here?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations on your new fiver to be!









How exciting!!!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on ordering the 5er John
I hope Chris took care of you








Let me know when you're going to pick it up and maybe I'll stop down

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes,

We'll bring the coffee so you can make it through the PDI!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Yes,
> 
> We'll bring the coffee so you can make it through the PDI!
> 
> Steve


I have 3 cans of Tim Horton's coffee









Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Is there such a thing as a PDI Rally!?!!!??









Surely you want to stay somewhere local so we can help you break 'er in when you come pick up.

Congrats !! John, Patty and Family I'm sure it'll be worth the wait!!!

Steph


----------

